# 2 homers need a home



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

A lady brought me 2 Au banded homers. These birds need a home. Free to a good home. I live in SE Michigan. One bird has its flights clipped and the other might have a wing injury. Birds are eating and drinking. They look pretty good. One is a blue bar and the other a checkered.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Birds have new home


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That is good to hear.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

outcold00 said:


> Birds have new home


Excellent!!


----------

